
Star Trek Blueprints - Ed Whitefire Enterprise NCC-1701-D Blueprints - stretchwithme
http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/ed-whitefire-enterprise-ncc-1701d.php
======
kqr2
I always liked the fact that the Jeffries tube or service tunnels were named
after the man who designed the original Enterprise:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffries_tube>

------
teilo
FASA was always a mixed bag. Yes they published a lot of material that no one
else would publish, but they also ad-libbed a whole lot as well, inventing, in
the end, their own version of the Star Trek universe that often contradicted
more canonical sources such as Sternbach and Okuda.

------
yurisagalov
man these bring out the kid in me. I used to look at these so closely in awe
of how detailed they seemed.

~~~
zephjc
Agreed, these are great. Sure, they're not wholly canonical, though they seem
correctly derived from what I remember from the Star Trek Technical Manual. I
spent a good 20 minutes geeking out on these images.

